# LiveCD ISO

## md5sum

Olá,

Alguém me pode indicar onde é que posso encontrar a ISO do LiveCD em Portugal (território nacional)?

Obrigado,

----------

## meetra

http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc4/x86/x86/livecd/gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

----------

## PT_LAmb

ou...

http://gentoo.felisberto.net/releases/1.4_rc4/x86/x86/livecd/gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## BrainMaster

podes sempre consultar esta thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62680

----------

## md5sum

Olá,

Puxei estes 2 gentoogames de: http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-games/

Não sei se só existem estes dois... mas o problema é o seguinte: não consigo correr nenhum dois e já experimentei nos 3 PCs que tenho aqui em casa   :Sad: 

Recebo algo que me diz que preciso de hardware ATI ou Nvidia mais recente.

Num dos PCs tenho uma ATI Radeon 7500 mas nem nesse corre qualquer um dos jogos   :Sad: 

A minha pergunta é: os gentoogames só correm em placas gráficas ATI ou Nvidia recentes? ou será que existe algum truque para eu os conseguir correr em placas menos recentes?

Obrigado

----------

## l0st

http://www.gentoogames.org

Não sei quais os jogos q tens ai mas no caso do America's Army Gentoo GameCD

 é isto q está no site dos gentoo games.

The game runs on recent Intel Pentium and AMD Athlon-based machines, and requires an NVIDIA or recent ATI (Radeon 8500 or higher) graphics card. Enjoy!

Tenho uma ati radeon 9000 com esta placa  os dois jogos q saquei (Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory e America's Army Gentoo GameCD) correm bem.

----------

